# Underrated Nintendo Games



## Spongebob (Mar 14, 2016)

What are some Nintendo games that (in your opinion) are underrated?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 14, 2016)

MOST DEFINITELY The Legendary Starfy, because ONE: The characters are wonderful, TWO: The story is nice, THREE: It's the only game of its series to be released ANYWHERE outside of Japan.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 14, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> MOST DEFINITELY The Legendary Starfy, because ONE: The characters are wonderful, TWO: The story is nice, THREE: It's the only game of its series to be released ANYWHERE outside of Japan.



ehhhhhh idk, TLS is alright, i just found it way too easy and repetitive.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 15, 2016)

Spirit Tracks

I feel that people just write it off as 'Phantom Hourglass 2.0' when in reality, it is its own game

It took the problems in PH and improved them (not needing to revisit floors in Tower of Spirits unless you want extra treasure, double tapping to roll, etc.) as well as adding new feature (more sidequests, especially the Lost at Sea Station) and having one of my favorite incarnations of Zelda in the series.


Also,


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 15, 2016)

The Etrian Odyssey series comes to mind. Most of the reviews I see of the games go along the lines of "good but only for hardcore RPGers" which I think scares people away from an otherwise really fun bunch of games. Granted I haven't played all of them but I really enjoyed IV and Untold II, yet I wouldn't consider myself a hardcore RPGer. It's really satisfying to fill out a map that you make yourself, and the battling mechanics are deep but not convoluted. Normally your guild doesn't have a story and you kind of make up your own but they tried something different with Untold II where they gave the option of including a story and pre-existing characters and I thought they did a really good job, the characters were all endearing and the story was interesting. Not to mention the theme song is amazing.

Super Mario Sunshine because it's my favourite mario 3d platformer and possibly my favourite 3d platformer period, and I've only met like one person who agrees with me. But oh man those controls.


Spoiler: when mario controls just right


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 16, 2016)

Right now? I'm going with the Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon series. They get such a bad rap and lackluster ratings and I think they're amazing.

I know the plots to each one is the same basic formula, but why break what works?

I love playing AS a pok?mon and seeing the inner workings of their world. Plus the music is fantastic and that's always a big selling point for me


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 16, 2016)

Harmoknight and Metroid Prime Pinball, perhaps.

Do you mean first-party Nintendo games or just ones licensed for the systems?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 16, 2016)

Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix
Chibi-Robo
Nintendo Land
Balloon Fight
Pok?mon Pinball for Game Boy Color
Donkey Konga
Luigi's Mansion for GCN
Metroid: Other M
Wii Party
Pilotwings Resort


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2016)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star, Pilotwings Resort, Dancing Stage: Mario Mix, Chibi-Robo, Luigi's Mansion (GCN), Mario Power Tennis and Wario World.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 18, 2016)

Another one for me is Super Paper Mario

Yes, it doesn't have turn based battles, but it has the best story in the tetralogy (4 games)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

Pok?mon Link/Trozei games, they are actually fun c: Especially multiplayer.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 20, 2016)

^
1) pokemon mystery dungeon games
2) pokemon trozei
3) This shin chan game I got while I was in korea LOL


----------



## Beardo (Mar 20, 2016)

The entire Wario Ware series doesn't get enough attention. The characters, games, and the art are all quirky and fun.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 20, 2016)

The Pokemon Ranger games


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 20, 2016)

Beardo said:


> The entire Wario Ware series doesn't get enough attention. The characters, games, and the art are all quirky and fun.



Been playing the Gameboy version recently. Gave me a headache but it's fun, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

wario land 3. tbh one of the best platformers. (sans ****ing above the clouds)


----------



## Radagast (Mar 21, 2016)

F-Zero GX, for sure. Nintendo seems to think they can replace F-Zero with Mario Kart :/


----------



## JCnator (Mar 21, 2016)

One of the games that I believe are criminally underrated is Drill Dozer (also known as Screw Breaker in Japan).

Only released in Japan and North America, this solid action platforming game is made by the same team that created the Pok?mon franchise, which had me even more surprised it didn't get enough spotlight. It has you extensively use the shoulder buttons in order to drill forward or backward. This particular mechanic is used for solving a number of puzzles, overcoming obstacles and defeating foes. There's 17 levels in this game and they are pretty long, but the level design is so clever it showcases the game's unique mechanic quite efficiently. The game does offer a good amount of replayability for the completionists.

*Gameplay video*


Spoiler


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

Paper Mario. The REAL paper marios. Luigi's Mansion. Yokai watch.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 25, 2016)

Brobasaur said:


> Paper Mario. The REAL paper marios. Luigi's Mansion. Yokai watch.



Which do you consider the 'real paper marios'


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 25, 2016)

I agree with Pokedude- Spirit Tracks and Super Paper Mario may not have the most fans, but honestly, I think they're excellent games. Spirit Tracks was pretty fun, and the music was good. Same for SPM, and I can at least say that it's _definitely_ not the catastrophe that Sticker Star apparently is either. It was different, but it did different right, in my opinion.


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, I don't actually consider myself to have enough criteria to judge games, since I am an RPG sucker (I feel the only person in the world who never played a Mario nor DonkeyKong game, for example). But of course, there are some games I enjoyed like crazy because of story, plot development, characters or whatever, that in my opinion are great but underrated by the community.

The ones that come right now to my mind are Radiant Historia, Avalon Code (both DS), Heroes of Ruin (3ds) and the whole Golden Sun series. Also would add Link's Awakening, from the Zelda saga, same as the Oracles (the three for GBC).


p.s. I like Spirit Tracks so very much!  Definitely in my Top5 of fave Zelda games.


----------



## petaru (Mar 28, 2016)

I haven't tried the 3DS Paper Mario yet, but I loved it when it waaaaaay back when it was on the N64 LOL

Underrated hmm... definitely Pokemon mystery dungeon!


----------

